# eclipse-sdk auf deutsch?

## uhai

Irgendwie stehe ich wieder auf dem Schlauch. Ich habe eclipse-sdk mit emerge installiert und würde es gerne eindeutschen. Das Sprachpaket kann ich nicht finden und auch keinen Hinweis auf das richtige Vorgehen...

Bitte Wink mit Zaunpfahl...

uhai

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

bisher habe ich meistens die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Übersetzung von Eclipse nicht gerade sehr hilfreich war. Unter Anderem deshalb hätte ich erstmal noch zwei Gegenfragen:

- Ist die Übersetzung echt notwenidig?

- Käme eventuell auch eine aktuellere Version direkt von eclipse.org in Frage? Dann könnten wir die Übersetzung nämlich ohnehin gleich auch dort suchen. Ich habe mal auf Anhieb auch nichts dazu im portage gefunden.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Lokalisierung läuft in Eclipse über das "Babel-Projekt" -> http://www.eclipse.org/babel/

Dort muss man einfach die der Eclipse-Version entsprechende Babel-Site suchen, diese in Eclipse zu den Update-Seiten hinzufügen und dann einfach das deutsche Sprachpaket per Eclipse-Update/Install-Funktion installieren.

Aber, ich habe das ganze noch nie(!) unter Linux zum laufen gebracht. Unter Windows kein Problem, Eclipse installiert, Babel installiert, Deutsch ausgewählt, installiert und alles super!

Unter Linux (egal welches Ubuntu,gentoo,32Bit,64Bit,etc...) geht das gar nicht. Okay, die entsprechende Seite eintragen bei Eclipse geht noch, aber schon wenn ich per Update-Funktion versuche die Lokalisierung zu installieren geht nichts mehr. Das erste Problem ist das er unter Linux gar nicht auf die entsprechende Babel-Seite zugreifen kann, gibt jedesmal Fehler.

Und nachdem es mir dann irgendwie doch mal gelungen ist gibt es danach nur noch Fehlermeldungen in allen Programmteilen, bzw. manche Eclipse-Teile scheinen dann vollkommen zu fehlen.

Fazit: In der Theorie müsste es auch unter Linux kein Problem sein Eclipse "einzudeutschen", in der Praxis funktioniert das leider nicht sehr gut. Und noch schlimmer, ich muss sagen das hier Windows einfach besser funktioniert.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ob das auf die Sprache genau so zutrifft, kann ich nicht sicher sagen, aber es könnte daran liegen: Eclipse benutzt diese eigene Updateverwaltung, hat aber nach der Installation über portage nicht die nötigen Rechte, um die hinzugefügten Teile zu installieren. Ich benutze dehsalb eigentlich fast immer eine von Hand heruntergeladene Version, die dann irgendwo läuft, wo sie tun und lassen kann, was sie für nötig hält, vielleicht klappt damit auch das Hinzufügen der deutschen Sprache. Auch wenn die deutsche Sprache ja fast schon ein bisschen zu lyrisch umfangreich ist, um in die Nähe von Quellcode gebracht zu werden :-P

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Ob das auf die Sprache genau so zutrifft, kann ich nicht sicher sagen, aber es könnte daran liegen: Eclipse benutzt diese eigene Updateverwaltung, hat aber nach der Installation über portage nicht die nötigen Rechte, um die hinzugefügten Teile zu installieren. 

 

Das hat sich mit den letzten ebuilds geändert. Iirc werden jetzt die Plugins unter ~/.eclipse gespeichert.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Oh, dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren, wäre ja an sich praktisch, sonst fällt mir aber nichts ein zu den Sprachen.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## uhai

ok, jetzt habe ich meine Funkmaus wieder....

Babel habe ich verstanden. Leider bricht er immer ab, weil irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten fehlen. Schade, unter Ubuntu läuft das...

Mal sehen...

uhai

----------

